# kids bike BB lock nut



## cyberknight (29 Aug 2018)

Has anyone got one knocking about please? or know where i can buy one ?
Mini ck 2 has stripped the thread on it


----------



## robgul (29 Aug 2018)

Go to the tip - there will be more bikes with that sort of BB/axle than you shake a stick at.

Rob


----------



## cyberknight (29 Aug 2018)

robgul said:


> Go to the tip - there will be more bikes with that sort of BB/axle than you shake a stick at.
> 
> Rob


private company runs the tip your not allowed to take anything


----------

